

Classic PHP vs Framework (Kohana,Cake,CI) vs PEAR? - Scriptorium

Which is better to choose? WHY?<p>Thanks :)
======
nametoremember
There is no answer to this question.

If you intend on maintaining complicated code for a long time, a framework is
essential. You can build one up yourself or you can use an existing one.
Existing ones are well developed and used by lots of developers so you can ask
questions on sites like Stackoverflow.com if you get stuck.

As for which of those frameworks is better.. I think it all comes down to
choice. In the end you will have to pick one and get started. Don't spend too
long on this decision (Think a lot about it but don't let it stop you from
starting!)

~~~
Scriptorium
Thanks for your comment :) I learning PEAR.

